

Cornell CS/ORIE/ECE? Fluxion Capital is recruiting new analysts for Fall 2012 - nabm
http://fluxioncapital.com/

======
inetsee
Quite possibly the WORST recruiting page I've ever seen.

------
nabm
Just a landing page - it's an on-campus investment club

